# Share your poodles favourite games?



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Fin, my mini, love to fetch, but his favorite game is blanket monster. I put my hand under a blanket and try to get his feet. He goes nuts!!!

Reece, my toy, likes to play "follow peggy around and bark til I get a treat." Peggy is the owner of the boutique next door. Reece has her wrapped. She only likes games that she can control and gets big rewards in the end. Just a wee bit spoiled.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond LOVES fetch, especially with his Hollee Roller (or his kong). He gets so psyched up, that's when we do most of our training haha. 
I think he likes to play "hands" more though. It's sooo fun. I'll get him running around the house and we'll jump at each other, and back, and then I'll grab at his face and stuff. He gets a kick out of it. We call it "hands" because when he was a puppy we just had to move our hands around, so it was mainly just him chasing our hands... now that he's bigger, he can't be satisfied with just that so we chase him and he chases us. He play bows everywhere and slides around- it's so much fun, and he absolutely loves my brothers because they play it with him constantly when they come home from college haha.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy's favorite game is called chew on the cat's head. 

He likes to bring me one of his toys and when I try to take it from him, he runs away, wanting me to chase him for it. It's very cute.

He also loves to fetch. I think most poodles do this instinctively.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like you do a great job of entertaining your adorable little girl! I love her name. My Chagall, a 10 month old silver mini boy, loves to play "Find It!" or "Find Me!". I hide his toys with tasty bits of food in them all around the house and let him got "hunt" for them. We also play hide-and-seek where I stow away in closets, behind doors, under the bedspread and he "rescues" me. He's good about staying put until I call/release him to play. He also loves to fetch and "trade" soft flying toys like frisbees and boomerangs; he picks which I'm to throw next! Of course his favorite game is to play "chase" with another dog. I have a friend over at least once a week with their dog for that very purpose--just "costs" me a cup of tea and some cookies!! My poo is a tough chewer and can tear through nearly any soft toy in seconds so I pretty much have to give him nylabones (he's not crazy about them), hooves, marrow bones, cow tendon twists and peanut butter stuffed kongs. Any suggestions for toys for tough chewers?? I've used those with "seatbelt" material with no luck, those that are unstuffed, with no luck--he likes soft things to carry around and chew on but he destroys them so fast I have to take them away for his safety. Quite an expensive hobby he's going! Of course he's more than worth it.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I could make a shorter post of what games Grace doesn't like!! She love to fetch anything. She loves to tease and be teased. My Mom buys her stuffed animals by the garbage bag full from the Goodwill or whatever thrift store she wonders upon. (they are new w/tags still on them and cost 25 or 50 cents) We put these toys in the closet of the spare room on the other side of the house. While I am sitting having my coffee in the morning, Grace brings them out one at a time and tries to get me to play....if I don't respond to the one she brings, she goes and gets another. By the time I have to get in the shower, the living room is covered with the carnage of abandoned stuffed toys!! We put them away before I leave for work so she can repeat the whole event the next morning. She never ingests any "body part" or stuffing from the toys, but she has a GREAT time dismanteling them and pulling out the stuffing! When I am stressed, all I have to do is play with her for 5 minutes and she makes me laugh and unwind!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

One of Saffy's favourite games is hide and seek.

You can put them in a stay, or get someone to hold them, and then you go and hide somewhere, and call the dog to you.
It also is a really good way to teach recall, and praise them when they find you too!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

one game I've found (standard anyway) poodles seem to love is 'slap the poodle'! A gentle 'slap' on their cheeks and Paris will start wiggling her butt and half-open her mouth to stretch the skin so it makes a good 'pop' sound as I pretend to dodge and block her and reach out with wee slaps on either side of her face! Paris loves 'boxing' too, in the same manner but with her 'boxing' me back again! heh. She also loves pouncing on my moving feet when I'm sitting down. She'll pounce and box them while I shuffle them about and pretend to 'kick' her. She goes really silly the more rough I get too, if I give her a fairly hefty shove across the lino floor she goes totally nuts rearing up and pouncing on me! lol! Gawd, I sound like I abuse my dogs; slapping, boxing, kicking and shoving her around! hahahaha!!!

And of course the normal games of fetch and running around like loonies too. And training, Paris LOVES training sessions cos of course she gets treats so she thinks it's a big game to train.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

my MIL's standard Lucy likes to play a game affectionately known as "Kick the Poodle" 
now before y'all go all PeTA on me...let me explain. 

you yell "Kick the poodle" and Lucy gets all excited, and then you act like you are kicking (softly, so you don't actually hurt them) at her rump. she bobs and weaves and lolls her tongue in and out. 

Variations of this game are as FD said "slap the Poodle" and
"stomp the poodle" (in which you stomp at the poodle ) crazy godzilla hands and noises ae optional. 


Lucy loves it! LOL


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Echo loves to fetch. She has a huge prey drive, anything that moves is for her so we channel it into fetch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MECjNE8xaFs


----------



## pixel (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, I've enjoyed reading your posts. Keep them coming everyone else who hasn't replied but plays fun games with their poodles... We took little Pixel to the beach this morning and boy does she love that. She was happy to play fetch with seaweed, sponges, sticks and even tried her luck with sandballs LOL. She loves swimming too but the waves were a bit much today. If the water was calm she would follow me out wherever I went as she is such a Mummy's girl.
Cheers


----------

